

PyPy 1.4.1 released - algorias
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2010/12/pypy-141.html

======
gourneau
Has anyone tried to use PyPy to speedup Django?

~~~
jacobian
Yes, though only on a single app -- a reasonably high-traffic content site. In
this case, PyPy is roughly 10% faster (measured by comparing total view
rendering time) but consumes about 2-3x as much RAM.

Edit: I should clarify: this site doesn't use a DB engine but instead is
pulling and rending content from an XML DB over a REST API. See Alex's note
below about DB performance for why this is an important point.

~~~
victorg
I'm sure PyPY folks would love to know everything you can comfortably disclose
about this use case :)

